# Looking for a story



## townclown21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Yall im looking for a story I read on here a while ago, about a girl who was in college and workign at a diner and as the story went on she turned more into a country girl.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 10, 2010)

Think you might be asking about one of Matt L.'s "Ms. Nightmare" stories. It used to be on this board, but I just tried looking and couldn't find it.


----------



## mrbill619 (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/journal/archangel/msnightmare.html


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you for posting the link but that's actually the original story. The sequel is posted here but you'll have to scroll down the forum to find it. Cheers, Matt --> http://disc.yourwebapps.com/Indices/204587.html


----------

